# A look in the mirror



## Browniestuff (Jun 27, 2006)

That's the title of my favorite weight gain story. It's in the main stories page. Does anyone know of any other work that the author has done?

Max


----------



## Observer (Jul 3, 2006)

In the very first chapter of this multi-part story the author supplied an email address; I have no idea if it is still valid. I've no knowledge of any oither works but you could ask.


----------



## Browniestuff (Jul 3, 2006)

I've emailed him once and gotten no reply. I was hoping that maybe someone else had heard from him but I suppose not. Thank anyway Observer!

Max


----------

